# Slayer ate his first chook!



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 3, 2006)

slayer my male scrubby ate his first adult chook last night!
took him about 2.5 hours to down it all but it put a decent lump in him.
he looks like a predator in one of the shots with his bottom jaw still dislocated!
amazing to watch, simply amazing!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 3, 2006)

another one that didnt fit first post.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow... hope the blood is chicken blood... How big is that scrubbie enclosure??? Do you move him? And I have been dying to ask, but the once were warriors avatar and the tatts... are you a kiwi??? If so... yay... if not.. also yay... Great shots... great snake... dead chicken....


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 3, 2006)

yes the blood is from chicken, he lives in a 3 m aviary, move only when have too, very grumpy, not kiwi mate, just like movie, yes the chicken was dead before i gave it to him.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 3, 2006)

I had considered an avairy... was thinking of getting either a dragon or some aboreal species... but I was talked out of it when I saw the spotted.... Don't know if I could handle a scrubbie... especially when it comes to moving them if you have to!

By the way, wasn't asking if the chicken was dead, was stating 'dead chicken' as in stating the obvius.. tho... horrible as it sounds, would have been a fascinating watch (in the wild)


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 3, 2006)

should get one, not all scrubbies are grumpy. they are an awesome python to observe.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 3, 2006)

Drop one off at my place mate hehe... sure!!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 3, 2006)

great pics whitey,
love the last one with the jaw still split


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 3, 2006)

you can come over and handle this one first! lol!


----------



## codeth (Nov 3, 2006)

far out


----------



## codeth (Nov 3, 2006)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> , just like movie,.



has bully got his eggs yet? lol


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 3, 2006)

I love the mouthful of feathers! :lol: He's certainly a beaut!


----------



## caustichumor (Nov 3, 2006)

He's about 3.5 meters now right? what are you going to feed him when he is twice that size?


----------



## Veredus (Nov 3, 2006)

Should feed him stray children when he gets bigger...


----------



## popeye (Nov 3, 2006)

just a quick question , do ya find chooks give ya snakes water poo, not really diahrea just watery . mine like em but they seem to make a mess .sorry to get a bit off track man that likes rum.


----------



## ex1dic (Nov 3, 2006)

ive heard they do popeye, and with day old chics they recomend to pop their chest and get the yoke out because it can make their poop a bit watery.. among other rare complications.


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 3, 2006)

man, its amazing how a snake can eat something as huge as that...the chicken looked big...lol thx for da pics...


----------



## popeye (Nov 3, 2006)

ta exy, pop the chest ahe, aint never feed full size chook , just day olds and young ones with feathers, think ya call em pullets, ta .


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 3, 2006)

my goal when he is fully grown, is to polish off a turkey. seen some yesterday when i bought the chook.
i will find out what the poo turns out to be, cause this is the first adult choock ive feed him. i have feed him small chooks, rats, and guinea pigs and they all come out solid.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 3, 2006)

heres some more taken after wards.


----------



## junglejane (Nov 3, 2006)

That was filth!! That chook looks huge!! I liked it how there were feathers scattered everywhere, gave it a nice touch ;-P Jeez i reckon eating feathers would suck, they'd stick to ya throat and get stuck everywhere. I'm so glad my jungle just likes little mice, i reckon it'd be gross to watch the snake squeeze the crap out of a chook. Anyways nice pics, and ya can keep ya snake....

Jane


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 3, 2006)

That looks sic!!!Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## koubee (Nov 3, 2006)

awesome snake, Great pics, love the shot after he'd swollowed the chook. Post more pics of him, he's beautiful.


----------



## Mayo (Nov 3, 2006)

Awsome, I like it Whitey. A full grown turkey should be interesting.


----------



## Lucas (Nov 3, 2006)

In the hide pic you can really see the stretch behind the head. The chook should keep him happy for a few days


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 4, 2006)

heres some pics a couple days after.


----------



## wicked reptiles (Nov 4, 2006)

that looked awesom mate!


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 4, 2006)

lol, he is still fat as...hahaha....do you put him in the bucket thing (that he's in now)? or is that where he goes to hide?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 4, 2006)

thats his hide he go's in whenever he wants, its a large bird box.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 4, 2006)

So obviously, although aggressive, ol Slayer there isn't to intimidated by you and the camera. I've never heard of a well mannered scrubby to be honest. But I have heard they're the most intellgent of the pythons and perhaps snakes in general. Those photos are awesome. Slayer has an amazing colour!


----------



## DiamondAsh (Nov 4, 2006)

Awesome, love the third pic.


----------



## DiamondAsh (Nov 4, 2006)

That just looks so wrong in his hide with the huge bulge .... yet somehow so right ...


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 6, 2006)

still got a fat gut!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 10, 2006)

popeye said:


> just a quick question , do ya find chooks give ya snakes water poo, not really diahrea just watery . mine like em but they seem to make a mess .sorry to get a bit off track man that likes rum.



he did a crap yesterday, solid mate!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 10, 2006)

fed him chook 9 days ago,still got a lump! this chook will last him for ages!


----------



## PeeJay (Nov 10, 2006)

Great pics. ive never seen a scrubby up close, those scales on the top of his head are massive!
bring on the turkey!!


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 11, 2006)

first ive seen this thread whitey, ol slayer looks great!. love the aviary, shame it's too cold down here to keep them in an aviary outside.


----------



## SlothHead (Nov 12, 2006)

He still has a gut like mine

D


----------



## Benan (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow! :shock::shock::shock:​


----------



## krusty (Nov 12, 2006)

ccol pics mate,love the scrubby.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 12, 2006)

Can't believe I just found this thread, there some top pics. How old is he?


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow! 
Either that was a massive chicken...or your snake isn't as big as I think.
Thanks for sharing you photos!


----------



## I.Like.Stuff (Nov 13, 2006)

How long til you will feed him again?


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Nov 13, 2006)

that is one awwesome snake and great pikkies.. well done mate..


----------



## brettmo (Nov 19, 2006)

2 words...

holy ****. :shock:


----------



## Timotei (Nov 19, 2006)

Bloody impressive that. U ought 2 be damn proud of urself whitey!!! SOOO JEALOUS!!!


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 19, 2006)

finding another what?


----------



## Kahlia (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow awsome pics dude...Id imagine at bite from that beauty wouldnt be pleasent....have you been bitten from him/her???


----------



## Greggus (Nov 22, 2006)

Awsome Pics Mate!!


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 22, 2006)

Dude he is truely an awesome specimen!!!!! I am insanely jealous. Can't wait for my 2 girls to grow up!!!!!!!


----------



## warp81 (Nov 22, 2006)

cant wait till i have enough room to get a scrubbie


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 22, 2006)

by far the best looking i have seen. 
and the snake is pretty cute too. !!


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 23, 2006)

Thats awsome, so it the singlet got the exact one!


----------



## xrushx (Nov 23, 2006)

*lovin the scrubby*

 that scrub is damn fine, Ide love to raise a python of that size, thought of getting a large shed one day wth full rainforest set up.... would be cool. are they as aggressive as peaple say?


----------



## Tsidasa (Nov 23, 2006)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> my ones not aggressive untill you try and handle him, thats when he gets grumpy and strikes, poos on ya and wraps ya up! lol
> wasnt handled much when young.


 
pleasant


----------



## Kali7 (Feb 16, 2007)

melgalea said:


> by far the best looking i have seen.
> and the snake is pretty cute too. !!




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 16, 2007)

Why dont you feed it rabbits? Not having a go at you but just asking a question. Do you find that it gets hungry within a coule of days or does it stay full foe a while?


----------



## Adam (Feb 16, 2007)

They usually don't eat for a few weeks after a meal that big. We will be using rabbits more than chooks when our 3 get bigger.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 16, 2007)

cant buy rabbits up here, it fills him up almost a good month.


----------



## Adam (Feb 16, 2007)

Has slayer eaten again yet whitey???


----------



## bigpython (Feb 16, 2007)

Awsome:d :d


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah, he's eaten another one since then. just been giving him rats lately.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 16, 2007)

hed take a few rats each sitting yeah?


----------



## angel_saza (Feb 16, 2007)

Is it better to feed snakes an occasional large meal or more frequent smaller meals?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah, just a few every couple weeks. but they are good sized rats big as a small cat.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 16, 2007)

as long as they eat enough it dosnt really matter.


----------



## cans (Feb 16, 2007)

thats awsome 
arrh one day


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 16, 2007)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> yeah, just a few every couple weeks. but they are good sized rats big as a small cat.



why not just feed small cats then? lol much cheaper!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 16, 2007)

there's not many cats left around my area for some reason????


----------



## Adam (Feb 16, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!!!!! Try going to some pet shops and asking what they do with the excess kittens that get dumped on their door. We had a supplier in Toowoomba who gassed then froze them and rang us once a month, great food source and free. Also the scrub won't struggle with with a small food item. Our old 12 foot girl used to struggle with rats as she was so big and couldn't get the rat properly.


----------



## Anthony88 (Feb 17, 2007)

anyone


----------



## weptyle (Feb 17, 2007)

awsome scrubbie whitey


----------



## xycom (Feb 17, 2007)

Any for sale around Melbourne?
Been looking for a while now but nobody seems so be breeding this year


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 17, 2007)

Upmarket pets had a heaps last I was in but that was awhile ago


----------



## xycom (Feb 17, 2007)

They were advertising them but when I rang them they didn't have any.
This was last month. I've noticed a lot of places advertise things on the trading post web site that they haven't really got. I rang one place about ponds and they didn't have any, even though their add said they were having a pond sale!


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats strange they had about a dozen went back in about 2 months and they were still all there. Didn't look like they were selling too fast, thought they may still have some.
Pails has a female advertised on his site as well.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 17, 2007)

there out there, you just have to look harder. i just got that female of URS, hopefully i will get her in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 17, 2007)

congrats whitey


----------



## rubydimond (Feb 18, 2007)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> yeah, just a few every couple weeks. but they are good sized rats big as a small cat.


geeez were are you getting your rats from?? mcdonalds store room lol mc fillet oh rat


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 18, 2007)

i just buy those pisces lab feeder's, the large ones are a good half kilo and they still go up one more size to extra large.


----------



## snakeboy5000 (Feb 18, 2007)

nice big snake wish mine culd get that long  but hes gud small


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice pics, i agree he could prob fit a stray child down that mouth. Bet he didn't want to be touched after taking the chook down. Good lookin snake by the way


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 19, 2007)

wow, amazing pics!
awesome looking snakey!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 27, 2007)

Ozzie Python said:


> Bet he didn't want to be touched after taking the chook down.



he dosn't like being touched ever!


----------



## khan (Feb 28, 2007)

*male scrubby*

hey mate ive just purchased a 14ft male scrubby and hes a bit grumpy but u can handle him sometimes, ive called mine tiny,lol. im having trouble getting him to eat, could u give me some pointers on there fav food please.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Feb 28, 2007)

My 12ft girl loved chickens and kittens. Rats were too small and fiddly for her.


----------



## hornet (Feb 28, 2007)

kittens aye


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Feb 28, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> My 12ft girl loved chickens and kittens. Rats were too small and fiddly for her.



Nawww  Poor lil kitties  Dont abuse me anyone, But I liek cats!!!


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes aye.
Don't even bother starting with me on this one anybody. I had the RSPCA and QPWS sent out to me about it in 2004. It is legal as long as the kitten is killed humanely (gas chamber was the advice by RSPCA). It all comes down to the boiling point that you are able to feed your snake "domesticated animals". Which includes kittens and puppies. As long as they arent an endangered 'domestic' animal lol.
Dont care what anyone has to say about it. I had extensive discussions with the authorities about this so if anyone has any problems....sorry. Too bad.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Feb 28, 2007)

Ashleigh:];763136 said:


> Nawww  Poor lil kitties  Dont abuse me anyone, But I liek cats!!!


I like cats too. I also like rats and mice and my fave animal is guinea pigs. 
Snakes gotta eat. Part of life.


----------



## Adam (Feb 28, 2007)

They make a great meal for big scrub too!!!!!!!!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 28, 2007)

khan said:


> hey mate ive just purchased a 14ft male scrubby and hes a bit grumpy but u can handle him sometimes, ive called mine tiny,lol. im having trouble getting him to eat, could u give me some pointers on there fav food please.



i just picked up a 14ft female today, cant help much because all mine are great feeders and will eat anything put in front of them. just try different things like rats, guinea pigs, chooks, ducks, cats, dogs, quails, piglets. sometimes they just go off food for different reasons, slayer dosent eat at all through the cooler months.


----------



## Adam (Apr 1, 2007)

Good looking scrubs!!


----------

